# Favorite Soft Plastic?



## MooreMiller

Like most things in life, plastic is usually considered to be a lesser replacement for something. Whether it is in automobiles, fishing baits, tools, boobs, or guns, we can still come to enjoy it. 

What is your favorite soft plastic to throw?
And for a bonus, favorite jig head or hook.



View attachment 6609
View attachment 6610



I've been using these DOA paddle tail, mullet, swim bait things. I love the action on these things. If the bottom is right, I like to bounce them on the bottom. 

I've caught countless trout of all sizes on them, lots of slot and underslot reds, a bunch or small snook, lost a bunch of small poon on them (my fault, not the bait), a few snapper, several flounder, and of course bluefish, jacks, and catfish. 

They hold up very well too. They easily survive through a few dozen trout. I'm pretty sure they are made of the same material the Abrams tank is made out of. Pufferfish do like the tails of these things.... only the tails!!

They are also made in the United States of Freedom!


----------



## slowtyper16

I agree with the DOA for paddle tail and the lil john for a jerk shad rigged either weedless or on your jighead of choice, I was suckered into the rockport craze, I also like bass assassin. My third go to swim bait is either a 4" or 5" zman Scented PaddlerZ, I will always texas rig this on either on weighted or unweighted EWG style hook. Lastly DOA shrimp if you are confident in working those effectively. All my soft plastics are in either white shades, mullet or light/dark browns, I swear by natural looking lures. All if this is my humble opinion. I love learning something new that works for others and trying it myself.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Down South Lures are pretty much all I fish these days on a Laguna Jighead my buddy makes with Trokar screwlock hooks.


----------



## Financekid1

The Slayer Inc "silver mullet" and "chicken off the chain" paddle tails are killer in NE florida. They also make some sweet weedless jigheads for flood tide fishing.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I like Zman, They're a Charleston based company so I like to support that too.


----------



## slowtyper16

Financekid1 said:


> The Slayer Inc "silver mullet" and "chicken off the chain" paddle tails are killer in NE florida. They also make some sweet weedless jigheads for flood tide fishing.


Nice, I finally have a review of these, I was going to pick some up the other day, I will grab some of that chicken off chain color. Thanks man!


----------



## blackmagic1

Mirrolure Lil' John (Bourbon/Golden Bream/Gold-Red Glitter...)
on a 1/8 oz Mission Fishin head

OR if Im skipping trees,

Bass Assassin (Shad Assassin). I've tried every body known to man and these skip the best hands down.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

TTF Hackberry Hustler in Morning Glory in the TX bays. In the TX surf, I throw Norton Sand Eel Jr. in glow color. When its about 8:30pm during the summer months, and the sun has just set, everything that lives underwater hates and want to destroy the glow eel.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Call me nostalgic, but I still prefer to fish H&H Cocahoes; if I hold up my end of the deal, they work. I like a queen-sized avocado with red fleck and red tail rigged on a gold spinner with a 1/4 oz Gamakatsu jighead. It is my go-to lure for covering water. I also have some Z-Man plastics that look "right" in the water and should work, but I haven't given them a fair shake yet. Now that I am in South Carolina, I'll probably have add something new to my bag of tricks in order to fit in.

Nate


----------



## DeepSouthFly

slayer inc SST in gumbo, molting, houdini, weedless hook. money in the bank. slayer has the best action to me cause the paddle tail is wider so has a lot more movement than the doa.


----------



## FSUDrew99

X2 for slayer..... great action whether twitched or steady retrieved.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

You boys should give some Down South Lures a shot, they are not your ordinary plastic and they are poured in Texas. They work so well even black drum eat them regularly. They come in two sizes and lots of great colors.


----------



## Net 30

X6 on the Slayer SST Paddle Tail in Rootbeer on a Gamakatsu Superfine EWG weighted hook.


----------



## Str8-Six

i like the slayer hooks. My go to soft plastic for Reds is the DOA fluke in red gold flake. Never let me down yet.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Str8-Six said:


> i like the slayer hooks. My go to soft plastic for Reds is the DOA fluke in red gold flake. Never let me down yet.


That bait in that color is responsible for my personal best snook, so it has a soft spot in my heart.


----------



## timogleason

In no particular order - depends on the situation:

Flats HQ - flatsswimmers
DOA - Cal Tails
Berkely - Grasspigs
Egret - Wedgetails

Rigged on either Owner twist locks 1/8 oz 4/0 or 5/0 worm hooks or Gamakatsu weighted worm hooks 1/6th oz 3/0 to 5/0 size


----------



## bryson

I love the Z-man PaddlerZ -- they have a segmented body and the tail will thump even with a pretty slow retrieve. Our water is often dirty, so I like to give the fish something to key in on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

http://www.downsouthlures.com/products.html


----------



## Zika

Have been using DOA Lures for years now with proven results and will continue to do so. Normally have a standard 1/4-ounce gold/glow shrimp tied on one of my rods and have also had good success with the Stark Naked CAL shad tails with a Owner 1/8-ounce swim bait hook with the TwistLock spring. 

Recently tried the new Storm 360GT SearchBaits, however, and was very impressed. They have several cool features including a large downturned paddle tail and body ridges to really put out some serious thump and vibration. The "neck" has a pre-formed hole and the back has dot indicators to guide the VMC hook placement. The head is hard plastic with an integrated weight and rattle. They come in a variety of colors and several sizes, starting with 1/8 and 1/4-ounce (3.5 and 4.5 inch bodies). The larger 5.5s look like they'd be great for sight-fishing cobia. When checking on-line, I see they're now offering versions with a wire weed guard too.

Caught dozens of trout, redfish, flounder and sea bass on them so far. Casts well and really allows you to cover a lot of water. Can be fished fast to create a surface wake or you can swim it slower so it tracks over the top of the submerged grass/oysters. 

Available direct from Rapala or several tackle outlets are now carrying them. Start around $5.99 for a jig head and three bodies. There will be a few in my tackle bag from now on. 

View attachment 6653


View attachment 6654


----------



## topnative2

trout go to----Bass assassin split tail shad in opening night w/ red jig head


Always a red jig head.


----------



## Flood tides

Any zman , but I like the trd, fatty zs, shrimpz and ez shrimp, hula stickz. for sight casting redfish. The trout trick and swimming trout trick are great for trout as well as the minnowz and the diezl minow. The ez shrimp is great for anything from trout to reds.I like the paddlerz for a shallow water search bait. The zman can be used a million times because of there elaztech plastic. I like to fish them on a zman power finesse jighead for sight casting or on the ez keepers hook. The mustad weighted grip pin hook is good as well for sight casting. The trout eye jig head is my favorite for deeper water tactics.


----------

